# فدخلوا في مقالة العوام



## Huda

السلام عليكم
هل من أحد يشرح لي هذه الجملة التي تحتها خط وجزاه الله خيرا.
الفقرة من كتاب مختصر أصول الشيعة الأثنى العشرية لغبى هاشم البحراني فصل الإمامة مبحث عصمة الإمام
ومن أمثلة ذلك ما يذكره القمي والنوبختي من أنه بعد قتل الحسين حارت فرقة من أصحابه وقالت: قد اختلف علينا فعل الحسن وفعل الحسين، لأنه إن كان الذي فعله الحسن حقًا واجبًا صوابًا من موادعته معاوية وتسليمه له عند عجزه عن القيام بمحاربته مع كثرة أنصار الحسن وقوتهم - فما فعله الحسين من محاربته يزيد بن معاوية مع قلة أنصار الحسين وضعفهم، وكثرة أصحاب يزيد حتى قُتل وقُتل أصحابه جميعًا باطل غير واجب، لأن الحسين كان أعذر في القعود من محاربة يزيد وطلب الصلح والموادعة من الحسن في القعود عن محاربة معاوية، وإن كان ما فعله الحسين حقًا واجبًا صوابًا من مجاهدته يزيد حتى قتل ولده وأصحابه، فقعود الحسن وتركه مجاهدة معاوية وقتاله ومعه العدد الكثير باطل، فشكوا في إمامتهما ورجعوا فدخلوا في مقالة العوام


----------



## khaled_toto2002

ما معنى العوام؟؟ - منتديات يا حسين


----------



## Mahaodeh

عادة المقصود بالعوام هو عامّة الناس، أي عكس خاصتهم.
أما ما المقصود ب "رجعوا فدخلوا في مقالة العوام"، أظن والله أعلم أن الكاتب يعني أنهم عادوا عن الرأي الأول وقالوا في الموضوع ما يقوله عامة الناس، أي كلام الجاهل الذي لا يعلم ما يقول. على الأقل هذا ما فهمته أنا من الفقرة أعلاه


----------

